# how's my scape and what plant to add



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

I need critique for my scape and opinions on what to add in what areas, specifically in the back left corner where the dying val is right now. Well here it is,


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Hmmm maybe some red? L. Glandulosa grow nicely for me.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

You got a nice positioning on the plants

only thing I would suggest is add a red accent plant, and practice better trimming, those 2 plants would look awesome as a nice hedge.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

I was considering some of the larger crypts like balansae or retrospiralis, maybe even c. helferi.

Ed- I was considering the red plant and i love glandulosa. I've been afraid of trying it though as I'm not good with red plants. I could be totally wrong about this and I'm in the process (as you can see) of acquiring the final accent plants. How do you think the glandulosa would look with 2-5 stems right in front of where the r. indica and the l. aquatica meet?

kotoeloncat- thanks. . .I try with the trimming and the plants sometimes grows towards the window if I leave it open and it's sunny so it looks messy on occasion. Usually they grow how I like it. I like to keep the l. aquatica low. As I mentioned to Ed, for red, I agree that glandulosa might be nice. 

I like the look and change of leaf shape of longer leaved plants like the ones I mentioned at the start of the posts. I was also considering some marsh pennywort to grow through the hairgrass on the right side but I'm not sure. So what do you think about the possible glandulosa placement?


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

fishboy87 said:


> I was considering some of the larger crypts like balansae or retrospiralis, maybe even c. helferi.
> 
> Ed- I was considering the red plant and i love glandulosa. I've been afraid of trying it though as I'm not good with red plants. I could be totally wrong about this and I'm in the process (as you can see) of acquiring the final accent plants. How do you think the glandulosa would look with 2-5 stems right in front of where the r. indica and the l. aquatica meet?
> 
> ...


If it grows good in your tank you'd really only need 3 or 4 stems. I started with one tiny little clipping. It's a slow grower for me but it grows strong. Nice thick stems. This plant looms large in a scape.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

great. . .new question. I was reading a trimming thread over on APC and it said you can cut the stems if they grow fast 3-4 nodes above the substrate to get it shaped well. I cut my rotala once halfway back and it took it 1 month to start growing back. Does the standard they meant only stand for high tech tanks. Here's the link. .http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=57960&page=3

I'd be afraid of killing off my rotala. Any one have any experience of doing this?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

It can take 3-4 weeks for the new growth to show up in full growth. By the looks of your healthy growth I think you would benefit from a good trim. It will take more than one good trim to get the shape and look your probably looking for.
Your plants look very healthy and happy, but like others have mentioned a color contrast may be a good move.

Orlando


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

yeah thanks, I think I'll give it a try this weekend. I just got to get my facts on trimming straight before I screw up big


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Basically the plants will grow back but every plant grows at its own speen so you should chop accorind to growth rate. If you know one comes back slower than the other I wouldn't take as much off the slower growing plant. You will probably need to shape this with a couple of trims. Sorry can't help you much with plant suggestion though.

Craig


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

fishboy87 said:


> I'd be afraid of killing off my rotala. Any one have any experience of doing this?


I regularly cut my R. rotundifiola back to 5 nodes above the substrate. It does indeed take about a month to get bushy again, and about two months to start really dragging along the water surface, but it comes back with more branches. The initial new leaves that the Rotala produce after a severe cut always look tiny, which creates an unattractive (for me) "pinch" in otherwise conforming branch of leaves. So, often, I lop off the top 6 inches, and stick them back in the substrate, and either toss the bottoms or give 'em away. I usually end up with way more tops than I need anyway, since Rotala branches quickly when it's allowed to grow up to the water surface (and turns an even more amazing pink). 

I do like the rounded look of yours, with the shorter branches at the forefront of the bush. 

I know it seems like everyone advises a red plant in the back left corner, but what about a very dark green plants to play off the dark green moss on the right.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

fishboy87 said:


> yeah thanks, I think I'll give it a try this weekend. I just got to get my facts on trimming straight before I screw up big


It's hard to screw up trimming. If you see a leaf, stem, root or rhizome you don't like... cut it off.

Sometimes if I am not sure how a plant will look or handle a trim I will just clip one stem or a small part of a plant to see how it reacts. I've learned to train a rather large Amazon sword that way.


----------



## SdJaCK&SaLLy (Dec 20, 2008)

Personally I wouldn't do anything to it; but it's your tank. It looks nice


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I think this scape could look better if you took the ambulia (what the heck is the name of the plant on the left? It isn't cabomba right? its that other weird spelled stem?) and maybe moved in to the right for the time being.

Then I would cut the central group of stems in half and replant the stems on the left as well.

Finally either pull the stems that where moved to the right and add something that has some red accents and do a "street" going from the back right coming around and accenting the wood and going in front of the stems red ludwigia maybe (spelling is wrong i know...) (keep it trimmed pretty low) or even add some crypts like Wendettii bronze in the midground to give it a bit more contrast, again keep the plant trimmed low. Another option could be a red tiger lily it would need to be kept small by trimming it often though.

Just some thoughts, How are the Rams doing?

-Andrew


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

SdJaCK&SaLLy-Thanks! I just thought it might need something extra as it seems like it looks plain to me.

A Hill- It's L. Aquatica (Giant Ambulia). Good eye! So your saying to move the rotala bush to the far left? If that's so, I have some thoughts of my own to compromise that because I do like those ideas. So big bush of rotala to the left. Then Giant Ambulia next to it slightly off center to the left or right of the tank and a "street" of red plants. For the red I like the ludwigia you mentioned. What do you think (unless that was what you meant)? Oh, and the rams spawned again and are swimming with the 100+ fry currently. Thanks for asking.

Just to mention, The only time if a rescape will come will be x-mas break or so.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Well, I cleaned up the scape a bit with a trim and have decided what I'm gonna do about plant placement. I'm going to try some alternanthera reineckii 'roseafolia' in place of the l. aquatica and let it grow in front of the rotala to accent it a little. I'll move the l. aquatica so it looks like it's barely rising over the lower part of the wood right on the other side of the rotala and then get some cyperus helferi to replace the val. What do you guys think?

Oh, I can't do the huge rescape thing as my parents want to let the tank settle in somewhat before I destroy it again


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

How bout a nice big Red Sword? Like mine lol.

Or those large crypts like you mentioned. Crypt Balansae should cover up the back left quite nicely.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Where in the tank are you referring to the sword placement?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Either on the right of the Rotala to fill up that blank spot, or on the very left.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

What about this, behind the topmost point of the driftwood, there is about 4" of blank wood before the glass, what do you all think of a needle leaf java fern bush there?


----------



## Mutant Fish (Dec 28, 2008)

A little red here and there would look nice but that's my opinion.It should be how you like it.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah, I was thinking alternanthera reineckii 'roseafolia' for the red. I posted a WTB on the sns for some but no luck so far. . .


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Id slide both the plants in the back center all the way to the right. Put all of the Blyxa comming off the left of them. Add a plant on the right in front of the largest area in the drift wood, something that you could keep kind of low.

I just got some rotalla, 90% of the tops all froze off in shipping. Cut all the dead away, left with 5" of stem an some beat up leaves. There growing 2 or 3 stems each, must be hard to kill. Your plants look very healthy, the micro sword looks good!!


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks!


I killed all of the micro sword, the ground cover you see there is dwarf hairgrass. 

I don't think I could do what you said because my wood touches the glass. The 4" of blank space I explained a couple posts back was wood area. There is a little bit of space but the majority is shaded by the wood which goes on an angle from front middle to back right in the tank's above 'blueprint'. I'll try to get some pictures of the side of the tank soon so the actual depth of the tank is shown and it would be easier to see from and angle of what plants I could add and what plants I couldn't.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm a little late chiming in, but how about just letting the two big bushes you have in the back span all the way across the back of the tank. Then, a red accent like L. Glandulosa would be very nice, probably about 1/3 the way on the left side.

Also, I'd spend some time hiding the equipment and lines inside the tank. I'd try to paint the filter tubes, or whatever is on the left side black, and move the heater (I'm guessing that's what the cable in the middle is going to) to a DIY enclosure outside the tank.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Actually the cord is running behind the tank from the co2 and lights. . .I don't have a background. Just a black shade in front of a window that I always keep down. I've been meaning to get a background but I always forget when I'm at my LFS and the few times I remember, I'm short on time. The heater is on the very far left actually  One of the reasons about the really noticeable equipment is that the rubber band is holding some mesh over the reactor to keep babies from getting sucked in and the val was dying so the equipment is really exposed. Since I added my new filter which blows diagonally over the val, the val is now pearling and new leaves are shootin' up everywhere. I'll give it some time and post some pics when a couple of things grow in and that might help.


----------

